
Twitter is the crystal meth of newsrooms - smacktoward
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/twitter-is-the-crystal-meth-of-newsrooms/2019/01/25/2bd5e0a2-20d9-11e9-8b59-0a28f2191131_story.html
======
mimixco
I'm I the only person who hates seeing what should be a blog post or an
article formatted as 27 tweets? This is just dumb.

Actual journalism and proper long-form writing seem near death.

